# I Caved...to An Analogue



## devdev (14/12/13)

OK, time to admit my dirty little secret..... (and get this thread back on topic)

Yesterday, I had an analogue. And it was...




(PAUSE FOR DRAMATIC EFFECT)








F-ing terrible! Now the circumstances are such that I was heavily influenced by liquor (chilli tequila, a few ciders and two Jaegers) and boy was it a disappointment.

I had a menthol Styvie. Tasted foul, no throat hit and hardly any smoke. For anyone who is considering it, take my word for it, you are really missing nothing. Stick to the vape!

I am not disappointed with myself, because it actually just reaffirmed to me that I am not missing anything, and that analogues are a foul, smelly and disgusting habit, and I am glad to be well clear of it (for me at least)

Be strong my fellow vapers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

devdev said:


> OK, time to admit my dirty little secret..... (and get this thread back on topic)
> 
> Yesterday, I had an analogue. And it was...
> 
> ...


 

Hey devdev, from what I have heard, many vapers have the odd stinkie here and there. I have been quite tempted on several occasions myself. But at least you reaffirmed that you are not missing anything. That's a super outcome!

In the latter part of my week's transition to vaping I also took note of the experience while smoking a real cig. I also found very little throat hit. (Rothmans Blue) Strange how now all of a sudden, most of us are looking for amazing throat hit and flavour and vapour, when for many years, we just lit up the same old cig and had a mediocre experience in comparison...

Interestingly as an aside, my better half asked me the other day, why are you so into this vaping thing and spending so much time on it? After all, you're going to stop it at some point aren't you? To be honest, I didnt really know the answer. I said I am just enjoying it and loving the experience and journey so far. But she is sort of right and does have a point...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (15/12/13)

if u see it just as a tool for quitting smokes, yes, it would be right to stop everything at some stage....even breathing 

I see it as a chilling method, something to relax.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

Ok, moved all the relevant posts to a new thread thanks to Stroodle's help.

I am with @Tom on this, but am moving down on the nic content at my own pace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (15/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Ok, moved all the relevant posts to a new thread thanks to Stroodle's help.
> 
> I am with @Tom on this, but am moving down on the nic content at my own pace.


 
same....started on 18mg, still on 18mg...but the plan is to go down on it, over the next 6 months or so.


----------



## CraftyZA (16/12/13)

At the end of winter during a hunting drip i left my vape gear at the camp. By 16h00 after a successful hunt my friend lit one f his stinkies, so i offered to finish the last bit for him.
Foul tasting indeed. Not feeling bad over it. It happens. Unlikely that i will ever smoke again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/12/13)

is why i changed my banner to only say i've been vaping for X amount of time. had one stinky on sunday, gave me a wee bit of a head rush, then went back to my vape. i haven't stopped smoking, just cut down to about 1 a month, good enough for me, rest of the time i vape it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (17/12/13)

Aaaarg. Sies man. Since I started vaping 2.5 years ago, I have not had the slightest desire for stinkies. It does not even make me desire one when my pals smoke at braais or parties where we all drink. Never ever will I put a stinkie into my face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

